# Healthy recipes!/jogging



## JULIA (Aug 8, 2010)

Hello everyone,

     Where do you guys find your healthy recipes online? I'd really love some suggestions because I really don't know where to start. I want simple meals that I can prepare for one person and they can't cost an arm and a leg either. It'd be great if these recipes were vegetarian but sea-food based meals are okay, too!

Also, I've been jogging for about 3 months now and don't seem to be making any progress with my endurance. I jog what I can of the 4 km trail I use and walk when I start to lose my breath. I've always put the focus on my legs so they don't even tire anymore when I jog. It's my breathing that's hindering my progress. Question: how can I improve my endurance? I have access to a treadmill and elliptical at home and I have a bike I can use at work if that would be useful.

Thanks in advance,
Julia


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 9, 2010)

google paleo recipes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You'll find a ton of super healthy meals you can make.


----------



## cyanidewine (Aug 12, 2010)

CookingLight.com - Making healthy taste great
gimme some oven
Hot and Healthy Mom - She has a mix in of other posts, not just recipes. 

I have a million recipe sites, it's just digging out the healthy one's that's the hard part =p
Also, have you looked into interval training for your running?


----------



## summerblue (Aug 13, 2010)

oprah.com & doctoroz.com also has some great healthy recipes.


----------



## tropical_smiles (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi Julia,

You don't happen to have an ipod touch or an iphone do you? If you do, download the Couch to 5K applicatons. I use to not be able to run because of my breathing and I'd ended up winded before my legs would give out but I found that if I had short pre-set goals.I aimed for it so it started out like walk for 5 minutes, run for 1..then the next day it was walk for 5 run for 2 minutes..now it's walk for 5 minutes and run for 30 and walk for 5..so now I've built up not endurance..give it a shot if you have access to it.


----------



## miss_cinday (Aug 14, 2010)

Dr. Oz's has a lot of good recipe's and ways to stay fit and healthy. I also go onto allrecipes.com. There's a good section of healthy recipes on there that are rated by others. 
I think it is also important to do some light weight training, maybe 2-3 x's per wk working the arm, legs and your core (abs). This is something women tend to not focus on. In order for you to last longer while running, your body muscles also have to be able to handle a run. Oxygen also plays an important role, so breathing correctly helps get oxygen to your muscles so they don't fatigue as quickly. Breathing in through your nose and exhaling trough your mouth. Learn to take longer breaths and catching yourself when you breathing incorrectly (in and out through your mouth) will help in supplying oxygen to your body.


----------



## Chupla (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks these are some usefull sites =)


----------

